
Turris Omnia – Open Source Home Router (HW and SW) - virtuallynathan
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/turris-omnia-hi-performance-open-source-router/x/12740262#/story
======
virtuallynathan
This Router was developed by CZ.NIC, the .cz registrar, the developers of the
Turris research project, the BIRD BGP daemon, and the Knot DNS authoritative
server, and many other cool things. The hardware and software is fully open
source, receives automatic updates, and is highly customizeable. They met
their funding goal in under 24 hours.

